# The Mega "MIGRANT THREAT TO NORTH AMERICA" thread



## tomahawk6 (19 Nov 2015)

Five foreign nationals were arrested on the Ohio Turnpike.Pictures at the link of the arrestee's.

http://www.fox19.com/story/30551799/5-foreign-nationals-arrested-on-ohio-turnpike-passports-taken#.Vk1bbG3kJks.email


----------



## Journeyman (19 Nov 2015)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> Five foreign nationals were arrested on the Ohio Turnpike.Pictures at the link of the arrestee's.
> 
> http://www.fox19.com/story/30551799/5-foreign-nationals-arrested-on-ohio-turnpike-passports-taken#.Vk1bbG3kJks.email



 ???  I'm not sure I understand the point in this topic.


----------



## Strike (19 Nov 2015)

Title says:



> 5 foreign nationals arrested on Ohio Turnpike; *passports taken*



But then the article says:



> Police don't know what country the men are from...



How does that make any sense?


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (19 Nov 2015)

Actually, Strike, I think the police in this case takes the journalists for idiots. And they may be right if there was no obvious follow up question to their statement: How can the police not know their nationality when they confiscated their passports ???

You will note that there is no reference to those passports being fakes.


----------



## dapaterson (19 Nov 2015)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> ???  I'm not sure I understand the point in this topic.



Migrants do fraud on a retai llevel (fake credit cards).

Bankers from Wall Street and its British equivalent do fraud on a wholesale level (LIBOR manipulations, sub-prime mortgages they knew to be based on lies etc).


Two guesses as to which group wind up in jail...


----------



## George Wallace (19 Nov 2015)

Strike said:
			
		

> How does that make any sense?



Verifying if they are forged passports or not. 

Did they arrive recently or have they been here for a while?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (19 Nov 2015)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> Actually, Strike, I think the police in this case takes the journalists for idiots. And they may be right if there was no obvious follow up question to their statement: How can the police not know their nationality when they confiscated their passports ???
> 
> You will note that there is no reference to those passports being fakes.



^^^ This. They were allegedly carrying a credit card copier. If they were going to forge credit cards, forged passports are not beyond the realm of possibility.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (19 Nov 2015)

Maybe, Recceguy, but the police did not mention that they were making any verification of those passport, just that they had confiscated them.

The police, if they believed these passport to be false, could just as easily mentioned that the accused were found in possession of "insert nationality" passports, but this remained to be verified. Why the secrecy of saying "we don't know the nationality" of the accused? Could it be these were American passport and the police wants to create an impression of "foreigners" because the accused they arrested have those foreign sounding names?

And BTW, anyone in the law business will tell you that verification of the validity of passports is fairly easy. There are internationally adopted special secret safety measures embedded in the passports that permit law enforcement to identify a passport as real or fake nowadays. No matter how good looking, these safety measures put the production of fake passports beyond the means of forgers.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (19 Nov 2015)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> Maybe, Recceguy, but the police did not mention that they were making any verification of those passport, just that they had confiscated them.
> 
> The police, if they believed these passport to be false, could just as easily mentioned that the accused were found in possession of "insert nationality" passports, but this remained to be verified. Why the secrecy of saying "we don't know the nationality" of the accused? Could it be these were American passport and the police wants to create an impression of "foreigners" because the accused they arrested have those foreign sounding names?
> 
> And BTW, anyone in the law business will tell you that verification of the validity of passports is fairly easy. There are internationally adopted special secret safety measures embedded in the passports that permit law enforcement to identify a passport as real or fake nowadays. No matter how good looking, these safety measures put the production of fake passports beyond the means of forgers.



Parts of ongoing investigations are not normally publicized, especially if another entity, like Homeland Security, has become involved.


----------



## George Wallace (19 Nov 2015)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> Maybe, Recceguy, but the police did not mention that they were making any verification of those passport, just that they had confiscated them.
> 
> The police, if they believed these passport to be false, could just as easily mentioned that the accused were found in possession of "insert nationality" passports, but this remained to be verified. Why the secrecy of saying "we don't know the nationality" of the accused? Could it be these were American passport and the police wants to create an impression of "foreigners" because the accused they arrested have those foreign sounding names?
> 
> And BTW, anyone in the law business will tell you that verification of the validity of passports is fairly easy. There are internationally adopted special secret safety measures embedded in the passports that permit law enforcement to identify a passport as real or fake nowadays. No matter how good looking, these safety measures put the production of fake passports beyond the means of forgers.



I don't want to speculate on what the Authorities are doing after reading that report.  I chalk up the lack of clarity here on the reporter and the MSM for less than exemplary reporting.


----------



## Jarnhamar (10 Apr 2016)

Not exactly a migrant threat to Europe.

9 year old girl in Halifax was choked on two occasions with a chain by our new immigrant-Canadians.  It looks like the original story was edited out to remove a few key points.

http://thechronicleherald.ca/metro/1355424-chebucto-heights-bullying-worries-parents


> HALIFAX — Some concerned parents are reporting incidents of violence involving refugee students at Chebucto Heights Elementary School.
> 
> Reports of students choking, pushing, slapping and verbally abusing their fellow classmates are causing parents to worry about the school’s disciplinary action.
> 
> ...




And from the Rebel
http://www.therebel.media/halifax_refugee_students_abuse_and_choke_young_girls_while_shouting_muslims_rule_the_world_report


> The Herald says Missy's daughter, who attends Chebucto Heights Elementary School, was “choked on Monday and Thursday last week by two refugee boys” and “a chain was used on both occasions”.





> (April 10 9am ET UPDATE
> 
> The story at the original link has changed and certain aspects have been removed. The statement made by one of the aggressors that "Muslims rule the world" no longer is in the posted story, as well as other components which speak to motive. No reason is given for the edit. Here is the original Chronicle story:
> 
> https://d3n8a8pro7vhmx.cloudfront.net/therebel/pages/5752/attachments/original/1460293030/thechronicleherald-ca.pdf?1460293030


----------



## jollyjacktar (10 Apr 2016)

I'm sure there will be some bullying going on as that's what happens between kids, but the school district better sort it out with what's acceptable behavior and not with the newcomers.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (10 Apr 2016)

Around here, School Boards policies are pretty simple for anything that can be construed as a death threat: the police is called in. There are few things that smarten up parents more than two cops showing up at the door to tell them their little angel is on notice with police, or if old enough is going in front of Youth court.

Parents today tend to discount anything bad from their kids if it comes from the school's principal, but cops telling them they investigated and it is their kid that did this is something else.


----------



## Jarnhamar (10 Apr 2016)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> I'm sure there will be some bullying going on as that's what happens between kids, but the school district better sort it out with what's acceptable behavior and not with the newcomers.



I agree bullying will happen anywhere however choking someone with a *metal chain *seems like a pretty serious extent of it.  Actually I'm not sure why it was chalked up as school yard bullying and not assault with a weapon..

Reading that story there are two things I 'm concerned about. Whether or not the school board will make excuses for this type of behavior *because* they are new comers and will Canada start acting like Germany and censoring news stories and articles that paint our new friends in a bad light. 
I'm curious why the story changed all of a sudden, maybe the parent was lying about their child being choked twice with a chain.


----------



## jollyjacktar (10 Apr 2016)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> I agree bullying will happen anywhere however choking someone with a *metal chain *seems like a pretty serious extent of it.  Actually I'm not sure why it was chalked up as school yard bullying and not assault with a weapon..
> 
> Reading that story there are two things I 'm concerned about. Whether or not the school board will make excuses for this type of behavior *because* they are new comers and will Canada start acting like Germany and censoring news stories and articles that paint our new friends in a bad light.
> I'm curious why the story changed all of a sudden, maybe the parent was lying about their child being choked twice with a chain.



I am not 100% sure that the portion of the story with respect to the chain and the statement are accurate.  If true, those kids and their parents need to have both boots of authority land on them from on high.  

Otherwise, the school board can get together with the new families and educate them on what is expected of them and the consequences if they fall short.  Nip it in the bud now and set the tone.  Escalate as required.  I like the response from what OGBD said is the position in his area.


----------



## Brad Sallows (10 Apr 2016)

If you really want action, lodge a complaint that the bully imitated the action of pointing and firing a handgun.


----------



## Bass ackwards (10 Apr 2016)

Brad Sallows said:
			
		

> If you really want action, lodge a complaint that the bully imitated the action of pointing and firing a handgun.



I can't help but think that if you really want action, don't bother lodging a complaint against a member of a special interest group.
I don't hold out a lot of hope that the authorities or the press here will do any better or any different from what they're doing in Europe.


----------



## NavyShooter (10 Apr 2016)

One thing to bear in mind with anything coming out of the Chronically Horrible newsroom at this time....they are going into week 12 of a lockout/strike.

Their regular writers are not writing...


----------



## Jarnhamar (12 Apr 2016)

Well that's strange. The story was taken down.  A note left in place includes 


> Bullying is a sensitive subject. So is the integration of newcomers, particularly those who have faced challenges, even trauma, on their way here.
> 
> Our story was incomplete and insufficiently corroborated, given the serious nature of the allegations.
> 
> Readers also rightly pointed out that the headline ‘Parents worried over school kids’ brutality’ was unfortunate. Using the word brutality to describe children, particularly of an identifiable cultural group, is problematic.



To me that reads kids were beat up but the real victims are the bullies


----------



## jollyjacktar (13 Apr 2016)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Well that's strange. The story was taken down.  A note left in place includes
> 
> To me that reads kids were beat up but the real victims are the bullies



The school district is screaming bloody blue murder about the story saying it's not true, there's no problem, they're taking care of things.  Nothing to see here...


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Apr 2016)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> The school district is screaming bloody blue murder about the story saying it's not true, there's no problem, they're taking care of things.  Nothing to see here...


----------

